
SysAdmin volunteer opportunities - aleku
Hello, am a systems and network admin with 11+ years experience around Linux, Unix, Cloud, VoIP, Cisco and opensource technologies. I am looking for volunteer opportunities around techops, maybe around 3-4 hours a week for and SME&#x27;s with constrained or no budgets for techops. Can anyone point me to a url I can find such organizations? thanks
======
gigatexal
Where are you located? There are usually a number of local non profits that
could use competent tech people to keep them safe and running. I’d start
there. Worth a shot because what nonprofit is going to turn away free labor?

